# Dads home



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

I think they are pleased to see their dad home for 2 weeks from Afghan, as am I


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww bless them and may I say bless dad too!!!! he's a very brave man!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahh bless...they are gorgeous.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

God you must be over the moon  Take care of that hero for all of us


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Badger's Mum said:


> God you must be over the moon  Take care of that hero for all of us


I will only 5 more weeks for him to do when he goes back so the end is in sight thank goodness


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

basi said:


> I will only 5 more weeks for him to do when he goes back so the end is in sight thank goodness


Please thank him for me. I wear red on a friday with pride


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

aww they look so excited!!

Won't be seeing you around for a while then :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Badger's Mum said:


> Please thank him for me. I wear red on a friday with pride


I will do when he wakes up as at the min is giving it big zzzzz's after travelling for 24hrs



Husky-Owner said:


> aww they look so excited!!
> 
> Won't be seeing you around for a while then :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

bless.. 
You must be soooo proud.. He's a hero


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

You must all be happy to see him home. I for one am very very proud of all our boys, balls of steel!!! x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

just bumping this up for people to see


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww that's lovely 

You all must be sooooo happy to have him back for a few days 

Enjoy


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh great piccy!
Enjoy your time together. xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww they is excited to see daddy!,,, xxxx

Welcome home xxx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great he's home safe. have a good R&R..


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you manage to beat the dogs for the first hug? I hope he has a good R&R and the rest of his tour passes quickly. If he's stationed at KAF he's probably in Timmy Hortons withdrawal by now!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Bex190 said:


> Did you manage to beat the dogs for the first hug? I hope he has a good R&R and the rest of his tour passes quickly. If he's stationed at KAF he's probably in Timmy Hortons withdrawal by now!


No but he wishes he was there, he is in camp Tombstone


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww great pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures,


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

basi said:


> No but he wishes he was there, he is in camp Tombstone


That's a shame. I did four 3 month tours but only had to go to KAF and Bastion both of which are like holiday camps (albeit with rocket attacks!) compared to some of the other bases. I hope the rest of his tour is uneventful and all goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

lovely pics hes such a brave man wish him well and good luck when he goes back


----------

